
Polynesian Voyaging Society - rfreytag
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polynesian_Voyaging_Society
======
dherman
If you ever have the opportunity, I highly recommend the show about Polynesian
voyaging at the Bishop Museum planetarium in Honolulu. You learn a little bit
about navigation by stars (in particular you get a taste of how unbelievably
complex it is), some of the history of Polynesian voyaging and the recent
history of the PVS, the Hokule’a and the amazing modern voyagers who’ve
revived ancient Polynesian cultural traditions. It just leaves you in awe of
Polynesian culture, knowledge, and accomplishments. I always make sure to
catch the show whenever I visit Honolulu.

------
theNJR
I’m in Tahiti now and in preparation I started reading Sea People [1] which
explores Polynesian culture and the westerner discovery of it. It’s a truly
incredible story, most of which I never knew. Highly recommend the read, and
doing so with a map handy.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Sea-People-Polynesia-Christina-
Thomps...](https://www.amazon.com/Sea-People-Polynesia-Christina-
Thompson/dp/0062060872/)

~~~
MaupitiBlue
Ia orana!

Hopefully you’re getting off Tahiti and to some of the islands for some of
your trip?

~~~
theNJR
Ia orana!

A late reply because I wasn’t really online. We went to Huahine, Bora Bora and
Moorea. What a trip!

------
benjamoon
Disney’s Moana already taught me everything there is to know!

~~~
knolax
Bring a chicken for snacking.

